# Another HEMS crash... 3 dead



## Shishkabob (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/03/25/dead-medical-helicopter-crash-tennessee/



> A medical helicopter crash in Tennessee has left three crew members dead, according to state authorities




Prayers.


----------



## reaper (Mar 25, 2010)

Was it a Helo or a plane?  The article says both.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 25, 2010)

Shame. Damn shame. 

I don't see mention of a plane anywhere, and the cop mentions the rotor blade sticking out of the ground.


----------



## reaper (Mar 25, 2010)

OK, it has more story there now. The story that was up at first, stated a plane and a helicopter?


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 25, 2010)

Flying in a thunderstorm after another crew declined the transport?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like the industry has not learned the lessons from 2008.  Another pointless crash....why do a positioning flight in the middle of heavy rain?  My thoughts and prayers to the family, friends and colleagues of those who lost their lives.


----------



## bravesfan160 (Mar 27, 2010)

I live in Memphis where the helicopter was based out of. That morning the weather went from decent to a huge lightening storm in about a 45 minute time period. Everything that I've heard said they had just dropped off a patient from the children hospital here in Memphis and got caught in the storm.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 27, 2010)

bravesfan160 said:


> I live in Memphis where the helicopter was based out of. That morning the weather went from decent to a huge lightening storm in about a 45 minute time period. Everything that I've heard said they had just dropped off a patient from the children hospital here in Memphis and got caught in the storm.



Even under those circumstances, if the pilot is paying attention to the weather you don't normally get blind-sided.  Chances are better they decided (most likely under pressure from their company) to fly knowing the weather was crap  and paid for the mistake with their lives.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 27, 2010)

Seems of late if you work for a HEMS company you should leave a suicide note behind.

Perhaps somebody with more authority than I could pull a Ronald Regan, fire all the privates and put the military in charge of all HEMS until a more suitable system can be found?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2010)

Thoughts go out to the families. RIP to the crew


----------

